# Wow haven't seen this hustle before



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

This dude just picked up a 2:30 route... He pulls up in a huge grey rusted out cargo van ... He's loading up all the packages then I notice he has like 4 mentally handicapped people in there.... making money driving them around delivering packages.... prolly making them run it up to the doors! ha crazy


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

> This dude just picked up a 2:30 route... He pulls up in a huge grey rusted out cargo van ... He's loading up all the packages then I notice he has like 4 mentallynnea handicapped people in there.... making money driving them around delivering packages.... prolly making them run it up to the doors! ha crazy


...


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Well maybe he is giving them some money I hope ... and not taking advantage of them


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I seen a crying baby inside a van in commerce. no one cares lol


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

businessgamer85 said:


> I seen a crying baby inside a van in commerce. no one cares lol


Depends who is there. haha.

I've seen a dude get turned away with his kid in the back.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

today the guy with the beanie was super cool...I think Hes my favorite now.


----------

